

FlumeJava: easy, efficient data-parallel pipelines - helwr
http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1806596.1806638

======
pbrane
Thanks google, cool idea. Where's the jar?

~~~
pbrane
note to self (and others) :
<https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/MAPREDUCE-1849>

